# A stray I am taking care of grew a very long claw.



## Morzh (Nov 4, 2021)

I have two strays living in my Kittitube. One looks to be an ol cat (he transition from a gorgeous looking guy into a disheveled dude in a year. And when I saw his teeth, I realized he is not young). 
Danny is his name.
I have noticed recently, he grew a couple of very long claws on his front paw (he does not get around alot, probably lack of scratching) and it probably gives him some discomfort. But although he stopped running away form me, he won't let himself be touched. Else I would trim it.

Is there a way of doing it?
Can he be sedated/tranquilized enough so that I be able to do it? I do not want to trap him.

Mike


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Trimming a cat's nails take a long time (if ever) to get them used to it, and if Danny doesn't like to be touched, that may not be possible. If you want to sedate him, you'd have to see a Vet to get a prescription for the meds, and he should be monitored while he's on it, so trapping him may be the only way to do that. Plus the fact that he's looking so disheveled, he may need a check-up to make sure he's healthy. You could start by calling a local Vet and see what they suggest doing about both cats.


----------



## Morzh (Nov 4, 2021)

Miscellaneous

Thanks. The other cat is OK, she is much younger, she was trapped and sterilized 2.5 years ago. They came as a part of the same clowder of 5, of which most got placed. These two stayed, and keep together at all times. Danny looked fine until December of 2020 when he got that infection. It seems like after a year we have been able to take care of it (URI, we used Zitromax after three attempts to use Clavamox), but then there are obviously other problems.
Maybe we need to trap him after all. I am not sure how he will survive that though. I earned his trust over 3 years, and I'd like to not lose it again.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Morzh said:


> Miscellaneous
> 
> Thanks. The other cat is OK, she is much younger, she was trapped and sterilized 2.5 years ago. They came as a part of the same clowder of 5, of which most got placed. These two stayed, and keep together at all times. Danny looked fine until December of 2020 when he got that infection. It seems like after a year we have been able to take care of it (URI, we used Zitromax after three attempts to use Clavamox), but then there are obviously other problems.
> Maybe we need to trap him after all. I am not sure how he will survive that though. I earned his trust over 3 years, and I'd like to not lose it again.


I know it's hard to chance losing your cat's trust, but I believe it's more important for his sake and yours to take him to the Vet to make sure he's healthy. Regret is not an easy thing to live with.


----------

